# Experience with lock and load labs



## NC23 (Feb 12, 2020)

Anyone have experience with lock and load labs?


----------



## Robdjents (Feb 12, 2020)

Id steer away from anything on sst...the fact i could get their order info in 5 min isnt a good sign..pin it and let us know


----------



## mugzy (Feb 12, 2020)

A domestic source with a website is a terrible idea. Be careful with this source.


----------



## NC23 (Feb 12, 2020)

No website. It was Email only. Didn’t order was just looking for opinions. Old source is no more...


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Feb 12, 2020)

If it seems fishy, it probably is. You could always order a small amount and get some blood work after a few weeks.


----------



## CMLuongo88 (Jul 30, 2020)

I placed an order and never received shipment. Scam!


----------



## rawdeal (Jul 30, 2020)

CMLuongo88 said:


> I placed an order and never received shipment. Scam!



Never heard of them, not defending them, but ... for clarity:  how long since you placed the order?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jul 31, 2020)

CMLuongo88 said:


> I placed an order and never received shipment. Scam!



One post wonder here


----------



## robertdelude5 (Nov 3, 2021)

NC23 said:


> Anyone have experience with lock and load labs?


I been using them for 6 years, customer service is always on point, one situation happened years ago where one order didn’t show up, I explained the situation they re sent the order then told me the next order was free,  they followed through with the free order and no problems since


----------



## letsburnthetemple (Nov 3, 2021)

I've been using them for two years: very legit, very friendly/fast service. I usually get my gear within a week, too. I emailed them directly a while back (earlier this year) when SST was down, and they responded and I ordered.


----------



## CJ (Nov 3, 2021)

robertdelude5 said:


> I been using them for 6 years, customer service is always on point, one situation happened years ago where one order didn’t show up, I explained the situation they re sent the order then told me the next order was free,  they followed through with the free order and no problems since





letsburnthetemple said:


> I've been using them for two years: very legit, very friendly/fast service. I usually get my gear within a week, too. I emailed them directly a while back (earlier this year) when SST was down, and they responded and I ordered.


So what're the odds that 2 separate guys, both of whom joined this forum today, and both have good experiences with this lab, both say that they're legit? 🤔🤔🤔👌


----------



## TomJ (Nov 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> So what're the odds that 2 separate guys, both of whom joined this forum today, and both have good experiences with this lab, both say that they're legit?


On a year old dead thread...

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 3, 2021)

Bunch of twat waffles they are


----------



## MulberryTrees (Nov 3, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> So what're the odds that 2 separate guys, both of whom joined this forum today, and both have good experiences with this lab, both say that they're legit? 🤔🤔🤔👌



What I don't get is, this is seems so clearly fake as to make the source look worse. Pretty counterproductive...

Actually, funny thought. An effective way to smear a source might be to spam its thread with shady positive reviews.


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 4, 2021)

NC23 said:


> Anyone have experience with lock and load labs?


I have used in the past and they checked out.


----------



## CJ (Nov 4, 2021)

We're up to 3 now. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 4, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> We're up to 3 now. 🤦‍♂️


I joined to warn others about another lab. The one mentioned here isn’t my favorite but I didn’t have a bad experience. T/A was average, bloods checked out, this was about 2 years ago. I have 5 reliable sources I use, they’re not one of them but they’re not bad.


----------



## Btcowboy (Nov 4, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> I have used in the past and they checked out.


Yeah OK, joined 25 mins ago..


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 4, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> Yeah OK, joined 25 mins ago..


Yeah, ok.. wtf does that mean? This was up first in the thread. Why are y’all so mad a source checks out? Are you guys always this whiny on this forum?


----------



## Btcowboy (Nov 4, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> Yeah, ok.. wtf does that mean? This was up first in the thread. Why are y’all so mad a source checks out? Are you guys always this whiny on this forum?


Have ya read the rest of the comments? Only 3 positive reviews and all 3just joined. To answer your question what it means is your shilling... never mind lol


----------



## CJ (Nov 4, 2021)

If you're not, it's just a big coincidence. But now you see why we are skeptical.


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 4, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> Have ya read the rest of the comments? Only 3 positive reviews and all 3just joined. To answer your question what it means is your shilling... never mind lol


I see only one bad experience from someone who actually used them compared to three positive.  Safe to assume you’re a source smearer, for whatever reason… to sound cool? Who knows. Like i stated, they’re not a source I use regularly.. if I was trying to push them I’d say I use them all the time.


----------



## Btcowboy (Nov 4, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> I see only one bad experience from someone who actually used them compared to three positive.  Safe to assume you’re a source smearer, for whatever reason… to sound cool? Who knows. Like i stated, they’re not a source I use regularly.. if I was trying to push them I’d say I use them all the time.


Furthest thing from it, i will just call you out when something smells fishy..

Hey with a user name like yours are by chance a source?


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 4, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> If you're not, it's just a big coincidence. But now you see why we are skeptical.


This was literally the first steroid related thread with a source I recognized… so, this is the one I commented on first. Wouldn’t that make sense?


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 4, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> Furthest thing from it, i will just call you out when something smells fishy..
> 
> Hey with a user name like yours are by chance a source?


I am. Just really private one man operation without a reason to push another UGL I haven’t used in 1-2 years.


----------



## Btcowboy (Nov 4, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> I am. Just really private one man operation without a reason to push another UGL I haven’t used in 1-2 years.


An actual brewer or reseller?


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 4, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> An actual brewer or reseller?


I brew.


----------



## CJ (Nov 4, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> This was literally the first steroid related thread with a source I recognized… so, this is the one I commented on first. Wouldn’t that make sense?


And wouldn't it also make sense for us to be skeptical when THREE new accounts are opened today and give good reviews to this one lab?


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 4, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> So what're the odds that 2 separate guys, both of whom joined this forum today, and both have good experiences with this lab, both say that they're legit? 🤔🤔🤔👌


well that and bumping a year old thread to do it as well and then you gotta add the third bad joke, @Primepharma69


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 4, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> I joined to warn others about another lab. The one mentioned here isn’t my favorite but I didn’t have a bad experience. T/A was average, bloods checked out, this was about 2 years ago. I have 5 reliable sources I use, they’re not one of them but they’re not bad.


but you brew yourself, you use those sources for your raws or what? Dude, I am ready to send you my BTC but you are starting to look sketch.


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 4, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> well that and bumping a year old thread to do it as well and then you gotta add the third bad joke, @Primepharma69


Do you have issues reading, my guy? I have said multiple times why I replied to this thread. I’ll type it out one last time for you, so hopefully you get it.. it had already been bumped, it was literally the first thread under this section I saw and I recognized the lab so I commented. I’m sorry you’re so damn offended by this and someone’s opinion of a lab you have never used. Also, I’m a small operation and I’m not trying to sell anyone shit on this forum. When I take breaks I use other labs for myself. How hard is that to understand??


----------



## TomJ (Nov 4, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> Do you have issues reading, my guy? I have said multiple times why I replied to this thread. I’ll type it out one last time for you, so hopefully you get it.. it had already been bumped, it was literally the first thread under this section I saw and I recognized the lab so I commented. I’m sorry you’re so damn offended by this and someone’s opinion of a lab you have never used. Also, I’m a small operation and I’m not trying to sell anyone shit on this forum. When I take breaks I use other labs for myself. How hard is that to understand??


Your attitude is shit and you should fuck off. 

If you aren't here to try and peddle your crap then why are you using the name you gave your own operation? 

fuck off and come back with a better attitude and a different handle and you'll probably be welcomed here. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 4, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Your attitude is shit and you should fuck off.
> 
> If you aren't here to try and peddle your crap then why are you using the name you gave your own operation?
> 
> ...


The irony is rich, here. I gave my opinion on a lab I have used and get bashed because people think I’m bull shitting for whatever reason-yourself included. I post another review of a lab who has fucked me so that others stay away and people like yourself have a problem with that, too. This isn’t my first rodeo but it sure as shit looks like and sounds like yours. You’re a sensitive little shit, dude. I do NOT need your approval.


----------



## MulberryTrees (Nov 4, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> This isn’t my first rodeo



I'm not trying to bash you dude, but since you say you've been around, can you see how this kind of situation looks bad to other people? Nobody knows you or your history, so of course they have to go by what they can see. And what they see is a brand new account whose first comment is a positive review of a source (edit: my mistake, 2nd), when there are already 2 others like it in this thread.

Yeah, it's possible that it's a coincidence--in fact, it may even be common. People mostly lurk, then they see a thread about a source they've used and had good luck with, and make a new account to chime in. It comes from a good place.

But in the name of harm reduction, the default is to view everything surrounding sources with extreme suspicion. For better or worse, that means there's no room for certain things (e.g. new account positive reviews) that would be benign in any other context, since sources can do them too in bad faith.

This not being your first rodeo, I'm sure you can understand.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 4, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> The irony is rich, here. I gave my opinion on a lab I have used and get bashed because people think I’m bull shitting for whatever reason-yourself included. I post another review of a lab who has fucked me so that others stay away and people like yourself have a problem with that, too. This isn’t my first rodeo but it sure as shit looks like and sounds like yours. You’re a sensitive little shit, dude. I do NOT need your approval.


So let me explain things to you, I'll use small words. 

You're nobody, no one knows who you are or where you came from, you're a stranger. 

You, a stranger, just walked into this house, didn't introduce yourself at all. I started giving your opinions. Why should anyone put any value into any of your opinions. 

Not only that, but you, again a stranger, immediately jump to personal insults at actual members simply for making fun of your name. (But I'm the sensitive one) 

All that is poor manners, but it's the internet so oh well. But you come in, post on two threads about sources, but are a source yourself. Shady. 

If this is indeed not your first rodeo, then you have to have seen all this coming and this should all make perfect sense to you. If it doesn't, then maybe you need a few more years for your brain to develope, or it actually is your first rodeo. 


In conclusion, fuck off 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy (Nov 4, 2021)

Prime pharma you wouldnt happen to be the same Prime pharma that got ran off meso 2017?


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 4, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> Prime pharma you wouldnt happen to be the same Prime pharma that got ran off meso 2017?


No, I didn’t start brewing at any capacity until 2018. Never heard of another Prime.


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 4, 2021)

TomJ said:


> So let me explain things to you, I'll use small words.
> 
> You're nobody, no one knows who you are or where you came from, you're a stranger.
> 
> ...


So it’s shady to give my source input considering that’s where my experience lies? Lol ok, Tom-cry more.


----------



## CJ (Nov 4, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> No, I didn’t start brewing at any capacity until 2018. Never heard of another Prime.


Well if you aren't an account set up to promote a lab, I apologize. Mistakes happen.


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 4, 2021)

MulberryTrees said:


> I'm not trying to bash you dude, but since you say you've been around, can you see how this kind of situation looks bad to other people? Nobody knows you or your history, so of course they have to go by what they can see. And what they see is a brand new account whose first comment is a positive review of a source (edit: my mistake, 2nd), when there are already 2 others like it in this thread.
> 
> Yeah, it's possible that it's a coincidence--in fact, it may even be common. People mostly lurk, then they see a thread about a source they've used and had good luck with, and make a new account to chime in. It comes from a good place.
> 
> ...


I can understand where you’re coming from. However, it didn’t cross my mind that these folks would somehow assume I made an account to try to promote a random UGL. Instead of trying to call me a liar, without reason, questions could have been asked to assess legitimacy. Instead, a few guys who really look and seem like they have never even seen gear came at me-honestly as someone who has been on various forums since 2011 I’ve not seen too much of this nonsense.


----------



## CJ (Nov 4, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> I can understand where you’re coming from. However, it didn’t cross my mind that these folks would somehow assume I made an account to try to promote a random UGL. Instead of trying to call me a liar, without reason, questions could have been asked to assess legitimacy. Instead, a few guys who really look and seem like they have never even seen gear came at me-honestly as someone who has been on various forums since 2011 I’ve not seen too much of this nonsense.


Just a bunch of things all came together at once. I sorta got the ball rolling, and I'm sorry. 

We've all said our piece, so we should probably let it go at this point, or else it's just going to be a revolving door of the same posts over and over and over.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 4, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> I can understand where you’re coming from. However, it didn’t cross my mind that these folks would somehow assume I made an account to try to promote a random UGL. Instead of trying to call me a liar, without reason, questions could have been asked to assess legitimacy. Instead, a few guys who really look and seem like they have never even seen gear came at me-honestly as someone who has been on various forums since 2011 I’ve not seen too much of this nonsense.


Poor Mr sensitive got his feelings hurt because someone dared question his legitimacy. 

You in the middle of a tren cycle right now? 
Pct with way too much clomid? 

Or are you this fragile all the time

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Nov 4, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Just a bunch of things all came together at once. I sorta got the ball rolling, and I'm sorry.
> 
> We've all said our piece, so we should probably let it go at this point, or else it's just going to be a revolving door of the same posts over and over and over.


I'm done with this guy. I'll leave it alone

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 5, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> I have used in the past and they checked out.


Another useless post. Do you have posts with any substance at all? "Checks out"? WTF does this even mean? Oh...sure, your blood work. I submit you don't have any blood work that coincides with this ugl. Its just something you say....or its something you've seen others say and it impressed you. Made the person posting appear just a bit over 17yrs old.
Why don't you post your baseline bloods along with bloods with whatever amount of pharm test you are going to use to base your future bloods on when running ugl test? 
Or did they "check out" when you sent a sample for HPLC testing? If you'd like to see how its done you could learn a thing or two and follow my posting real lab results. We try not to say things just to say them. You're a fucking hack as a member of the Community...I can only imagine what kind of fucking swill you push as a 'Private Source"(Your words).


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 5, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> Another useless post. Do you have posts with any substance at all? "Checks out"? WTF does this even mean? Oh...sure, your blood work. I submit you don't have any blood work that coincides with this ugl. Its just something you say....or its something you've seen others say and it impressed you. Made the person posting appear just a bit over 17yrs old.
> Why don't you post your baseline bloods along with bloods with whatever amount of pharm test you are going to use to base your future bloods on when running ugl test?
> Or did they "check out" when you sent a sample for HPLC testing? If you'd like to see how its done you could learn a thing or two and follow my posting real lab results. We try not to say things just to say them. You're a fucking hack as a member of the Community...I can only imagine what kind of fucking swill you push as a 'Private Source"(Your words).


You stupid fuck. I ran some of his Primo, mast, and test I had back in July. You tell me if 6885ng/dl, 2251pg/dl free test, with 28 E2 on NO AI sounds like shit gear to you. Sit your little bitch ass down and quit obsessing with every comment I make. To be so “active” in this community you’re really not shit. What are you? A buck 80? Out of all these people you seem to be the biggest bitch out of them all. Move your ass along or, better yet, go work on that back.


----------



## rawdeal (Nov 5, 2021)

Thomas Bowdler will be along any minute now  ...........


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 5, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> You stupid fuck. I ran some of his Primo, mast, and test I had back in July. You tell me if 6885ng/dl, 2251pg/dl free test, with 28 E2 on NO AI sounds like shit gear to you. Sit your little bitch ass down and quit obsessing with every comment I make. To be so “active” in this community you’re really not shit. What are you? A buck 80? Out of all these people you seem to be the biggest bitch out of them all. Move your ass along or, better yet, go work on that back.


Watch the name calling bro. There are posts about attacking members now.  Also, what doses did you run and for how long? How many days after last pin did you get bloods drawn?

Posting up numbers with no context seems like something someone would do if they have not been in the game very long but we all know that isn't the case with you cuz you been jenny from the block since 2011


----------



## Primepharma69 (Nov 5, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Watch the name calling bro. There are posts about attacking members now.  Also, what doses did you run and for how long? How many days after last pin did you get bloods drawn?
> 
> Posting up numbers with no context seems like something someone would do if they have not been in the game very long but we all know that isn't the case with you cuz you been jenny from the block since 2011


750 test, 600 promo, 375 mast E. 16 weeks. I drew on week 12 to check overall metabolic panel and other markers. I was pinning EOD, bloods were likely drawn day after pinning but I don’t recall exactly from July. I saw NO ONE else posting any evidence to bash this source. But I guess little Ben thinks there’s some weird conspiracy going on.


----------



## Send0 (Nov 5, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> You stupid fuck. I ran some of his Primo, mast, and test I had back in July. You tell me if 6885ng/dl, 2251pg/dl free test, with 28 E2 on NO AI sounds like shit gear to you. Sit your little bitch ass down and quit obsessing with every comment I make. To be so “active” in this community you’re really not shit. What are you? A buck 80? Out of all these people you seem to be the biggest bitch out of them all. Move your ass along or, better yet, go work on that back.


I've been watching you for days. You keep making personal attacks on members, and I've been letting it slide.

This is the last one. Today you caught yourself a 3 day ban.. let's hope you come back with a cooler head and a better attitude.

Next time you violate the rules i will issue you a 4 week ban, no questions asked.


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 5, 2021)

Primepharma69 said:


> You stupid fuck. I ran some of his Primo, mast, and test I had back in July. You tell me if 6885ng/dl, 2251pg/dl free test, with 28 E2 on NO AI sounds like shit gear to you. Sit your little bitch ass down and quit obsessing with every comment I make. To be so “active” in this community you’re really not shit. What are you? A buck 80? Out of all these people you seem to be the biggest bitch out of them all. Move your ass along or, better yet, go work on that back.





Primepharma69 said:


> 750 test, 600 promo, 375 mast E. 16 weeks. I drew on week 12 to check overall metabolic panel and other markers. I was pinning EOD, bloods were likely drawn day after pinning but I don’t recall exactly from July. I saw NO ONE else posting any evidence to bash this source. But I guess little Ben thinks there’s some weird conspiracy going on.


So wait you're telling me, 750mg test put you at 6885 and e2 at only 28 with no ai.... that doesn't sound accurate at all, not even for a "low aromatizer".


----------



## TomJ (Nov 5, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Watch the name calling bro. There are posts about attacking members now. Also, what doses did you run and for how long? How many days after last pin did you get bloods drawn?
> 
> Posting up numbers with no context seems like something someone would do if they have not been in the game very long but we all know that isn't the case with you cuz you been jenny from the block since 2011


You're wasting your breath.
Dudes just a loser that would rather talk shit on peoples natty physiques to make himself feel better about the time and gears he's wasted to look like a bloated ball of 20% bf estrogen. 

Hopefully he just doesn't come back from his timeout. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## dreamtempo (Nov 6, 2021)

NC23 said:


> Anyone have experience with lock and load labs?


I've used for a few years - during SST as well as currently. I can definitely say that what I've tried of theirs for sure checks out. Their shipping is quick, usually about a week and some change. But yeah never had an issue over my short amount of time using em.


----------



## letsburnthetemple (Dec 1, 2021)

Well, I don't know about the other 'twatwaffle', but this twatwaffle has had a very good experience with Lock and Load Labs. I never said that Lock and Load was the ONLY lab I've ever used, I've used several. Have I been burned? Sure. But not by Lock and Load.

As for joining, SST was down, and I was cruizing through the internet looking for a new place to land. I'd suspect you might have several of us join on the same day, just a few of us made it here to this particular post, maybe because we actually have some XP with that source.

As for you fucks, well, your a bunch of fucks, it's obvious in YOUR comments that there's some competition (source) that is mighty jealous. I'm thinking those of you who 'shitposted' me, are probably the biggest source/jealosy/butthurt fags there could possibly be. 

Adios. Twatwaffles.


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 1, 2021)

letsburnthetemple said:


> Well, I don't know about the other 'twatwaffle', but this twatwaffle has had a very good experience with Lock and Load Labs. I never said that Lock and Load was the ONLY lab I've ever used, I've used several. Have I been burned? Sure. But not by Lock and Load.
> 
> As for joining, SST was down, and I was cruizing through the internet looking for a new place to land. I'd suspect you might have several of us join on the same day, just a few of us made it here to this particular post, maybe because we actually have some XP with that source.
> 
> ...


Oh hello?!  Good to see you. What a special post by a special person. Gracias.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 5, 2021)

letsburnthetemple said:


> Well, I don't know about the other 'twatwaffle', but this twatwaffle has had a very good experience with Lock and Load Labs. I never said that Lock and Load was the ONLY lab I've ever used, I've used several. Have I been burned? Sure. But not by Lock and Load.
> 
> As for joining, SST was down, and I was cruizing through the internet looking for a new place to land. I'd suspect you might have several of us join on the same day, just a few of us made it here to this particular post, maybe because we actually have some XP with that source.
> 
> ...






Bye-Bye Mr Twatwaffle. We’ll miss you and your meltdowns.


----------



## Yano (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Bferragine (Dec 15, 2021)

Scam! I never received my order


----------



## Psyanide (Jan 26, 2022)

CJ said:


> If you're not, it's just a big coincidence. But now you see why we are skeptical.


Jumping in here. I literally created an account so that I could post here. I was reading and had a relevant comment.  You’re both right.
I used them for years idk like 5 cycles. And they were excellent, or maybe just better than the terrible I was used to. I’m a novice for sure. 
Well after SST went down. (I didn’t know it had)
I get an email from “them” with new price info.
I sent my BTC like normal.
Ya… gone. No response no delivery. 
Lesson learned.
I found an old email chain and replied asking if such and such email was from them. They “no, that’s a phisher who has been emailing the client list leaked from SST.”

I haven’t attempted ordering from them at all since. Or ordering from anyone.
Hence why I’m here. I really need gear and was hoping I could find good reviews on my old fav.

I found this clusterfuck instead… hope that is of value to someone. I have my old vials with thier logo. Could upload pictures. They were real at one point lol


----------

